# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  نتائج الانتخابات في محافظة اربد

## الحصن نيوز

محافظة اربد 




اربد الاولى 




1-

2-

3-

4-

5-






اربد الثانية 


1- جميل النمري " مقعد مسيحي "

2-

3-



اربد الثالثة 


1 - بسام العمري


اربد الرابعة 




1- فواز الزعبي

2- أحمد الشقران


اربد الخامسة 


1- علي البدرة الملكاوي


2-


اربد السادسة 


1- عماد بني يونس


اربد السابعة 


1-



اربد الثامنة 


1- عاكف مقبل


اربد التاسعة 


1- نايف العمري*




*

لمشاهدة تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية الرجاء الضغط هنا للذهاب للمصدر....

----------

